# MIUI



## biggiesmalls657 (Oct 27, 2011)

Is there any support for the MIUI rom? Cause I may have an idea on how to fix the data issue. Set the build.prop value telephony.default network to 7. There is also no apn settings for ics. I am not a rom dev but I just want to help. Miui is the from I used on the droid 2 and it was banging. Just wondering.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## Rolfsted (Jul 14, 2011)

Go over to xda. Skiwong is doing a great job with MIUI for the razr.

Sent from my XT912 using RootzWiki


----------



## biggiesmalls657 (Oct 27, 2011)

Rolfsted said:


> Go over to xda. Skiwong is doing a great job with MIUI for the razr.
> 
> Sent from my XT912 using RootzWiki


Thanks 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------

